# Made some frames....



## rev106

Teaching my self frame building/ tig welding. I have a long way to go, figure I'll need another 50 frames under my belt before they go from mediocre to good. Enjoy.


----------



## PapaPengin

Impressive!


----------



## J-wagon

Nice. Are you selling?


----------



## Schwinn1776

Are your frames setup for 26" wheels? Kinda remind me of the  old Redline squareback, but with the twin down tubes, super cool 😎👍


----------



## Superman1984

Impressive❗

I've always wanted to do this but it's never been in the budget for materials & or equipment/pipe bender. Duplicate like 10 different frames identically all for Custom builds; Bluebirds #1, Monark frames being #2, Elgin Twin bar, and few other just bad ass dream bikes that are outta my reach. 

I wouldn't claim them as originals but it would be awesome to be able to 1 off a handful of them & their setup parts. 

I tip my hat to you @rev106 
"Practice makes Perfect" sooo stay 💪🏻 at it 😉


----------



## RustyHornet

This is a really cool frame style! I’d buy one.


----------



## catfish

Very cool !!! Love the box tubing.


----------



## 1973rx3

Are they 26"?


----------



## Archie Sturmer

What is the next step, sand blasting and primer coats?


----------



## birdzgarage

I got a couple for me and my buddy that makes the late style champion frames.should be fun to build


----------



## Superman1984

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1554144
> 
> View attachment 1554145
> I got a couple for me and my buddy that makes the late style champion frames.should be fun to build



You should throw some parts on it as is & tell us how it rides❗

You know we're wonderin' ....


----------



## birdzgarage

I just don't have time right now.ill post as it goes


----------



## Andrew Gorman

They look sharp! Just be sure to string up the frames and get them straight and true - about 2/3 down the page at:




__





						Bicycle Frame/Hub Spacing
					

A bicycle frame and fork should match the wheels that are to be used in it. Older bicycles used narrower spacing, but older frames can often be spread out to match more modern wheels.



					www.sheldonbrown.com


----------



## Santee

Rev, Your frames are nice. Most people would be delighted to build up one of yours.


----------



## Gully

These look great!!  I always wanted to weld but never really took the time to pursue the dream.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Superman1984

Gully said:


> These look great!!  I always wanted to weld but never really took the time to pursue the dream.  Keep up the good work!



You should try it; I took up "stick" welding on a old  Lincoln Dial Arc, a little Harbor Freight 110 buzz box & it's not too hard. Now welding Beautiful Dimes & Pretty for unground painted things is an Art. Practice goes a long way + knowing which rods & what your machine is capable of.


----------



## Schulze

l‘ve got a couple of your bars, i love your work Rev!


----------



## eeapo

Nice looking frames, how much do they weigh?


----------



## rev106

J-wagon said:


> Nice. Are you selling?



All sold.


----------



## rev106

Schwinn1776 said:


> Are your frames setup for 26" wheels? Kinda remind me of the  old Redline squareback, but with the twin down tubes, super cool 😎👍



A champion twin down tube clone more or less.


----------



## rev106

eeapo said:


> Nice looking frames, how much do they weigh?



They are heavy, the head tube is too thick but it was what I had.


----------



## rev106

Schulze said:


> l‘ve got a couple of your bars, i love your work Rev!



Thanks!!


----------



## rev106

1973rx3 said:


> Are they 26"?



Yes.


----------



## rev106

Superman1984 said:


> Impressive❗
> 
> I've always wanted to do this but it's never been in the budget for materials & or equipment/pipe bender. Duplicate like 10 different frames identically all for Custom builds; Bluebirds #1, Monark frames being #2, Elgin Twin bar, and few other just bad ass dream bikes that are outta my reach.
> 
> I wouldn't claim them as originals but it would be awesome to be able to 1 off a handful of them & their setup parts.
> 
> I tip my hat to you @rev106
> "Practice makes Perfect" sooo stay 💪🏻 at it 😉



Well yeah it helps to have nice tools but I don't think it is necessary. You can use a frame to build a fixture around and fo from there. Nice tools allow for repeatable bends, cuts etc. for production. One off customs do not.


----------



## rev106

Buyers are sending me pics of the bikes built up, I love it!!!


----------



## Big Moe

Keep building them buddy.


----------



## rev106

Big Moe said:


> Keep building them buddy.



more to come in a few months....


----------



## Big Moe

Maybe loop tail?


----------



## rev106

Big Moe said:


> Maybe loop tail?



That is the plan....


----------



## The Spokemaster

Bi-tubi downtube clone ....keep up the good work


----------



## rev106




----------



## Gully

Great to see these on the road!  Now you should create some cool badges..


----------



## rev106

Gully said:


> Great to see these on the road!  Now you should create some cool badges..



Stickers I have....


----------



## Gully

rev106 said:


> Stickers I have....



Cool!  You sending them with the frames or already affixed?  You have a good thing going and should promote...


----------



## birdzgarage

So thats what it will look like.need a fork still.not using this one.


----------



## rev106

Well w


Gully said:


> Cool!  You sending them with the frames or already affixed?  You have a good thing going and should promote...



Well, I have a very small bike brand and my partner makes the frames, he is an excellent welder and I am not. I have a long way to go, I have made 47 TIG welded frames and figure I need to get to 100 before my skills improve to the "good" category.  Welding round tubing is much harder than welding two flat pieces so it takes time.  Also, mitering the tubes well is very important.  We have sold 5 made in USA bikes inthe last 7 years and sold near 200 bikes we had made in Tiawan in 6 1/2 years, so we're not really incentivised to make more frames. I always knew they were a flagship product, we do better making stems and bars etc. I am doing this just for the skill building, I sell the frames for 250.00 which is cheap and reflects the quality of what you're getting.


----------



## rev106

more being built up.... nice to see them.


----------



## birdzgarage

Here it is done and riding.ill prep and paint the frame then age it to match the parts


----------



## birdzgarage

Its a rider.first real ride today.settlec on a 44 18 gear set.rides nice. Goes straight! Kool frame paul


----------



## Dra

Hex bar frames. Your welding skills need some more practice but you’re building skills are great. Maybe team up with a long time welder for awhile and learn from him/her. If you try building with aluminum even a tech school that requires x amount of welding classes is hard to get right. Plus the cost of a welder. Keep on rolling USA needs more people that aren’t afraid to try what you’re doing


----------



## rev106

My goal with these was to get some more much needed practice, both   welding, using lathe and mill and to miter tubes, all need some work.   also I wanted to use up my stock of metal as it was getting rusty. The   bikes took form with the "slant back" loop tail as sort of a happy   accident, I scrapped some material making them. this makes 50 frames   now, I feel 100 is the magic number where I will rise from mediocre to   decent. Enjoy.


----------

